# HELP TO IDENTIFY THIS PIRANHA



## bramside (May 25, 2004)

Recieved these piranha (sorry about the pic) they were caught as wilds and were quite expensive. Only called blacks I don't know what they are??

Please help


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

it looks like a rhom to me...its red eyes and what r u doing holding him,







he wont pose for you?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Try getting a flank shot, and/or a close-up of the head and the tail.
Red eye kinda suggests a rhom, though...

*_Moved to Piranha Species ID_*


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Serrasalmus Rhombeus... its kind of hard to tell from that picture.


----------



## bramside (May 25, 2004)

here's a head shot, I'm hoping they're rhoms, we dont see many in the UK

Cheers guys


----------



## bramside (May 25, 2004)

another equally bad picture


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

a full body shot please


----------



## bramside (May 25, 2004)

tail pic


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Red Belly and Super Red Belly are out of the question.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It appears to be S. rhombeus. I strongly suggest you not use bare hands handling fish like these, not because it might bite you but the possibility of open cuts or sores might transfect YOU with a disease/parasite.


----------



## bramside (May 25, 2004)

it's kinda hard getting a pic from above

hope this helps


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

It is a Rhom.

Rhom


----------



## bramside (May 25, 2004)

If they're rhombeus then I am a very happy man indeed!!

Fingers crossed, next round's on me!!


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Do your best to get a full side picture so people can see the shape of its body.


----------



## bramside (May 25, 2004)

not sure this is the correct use of a breeding trap









If they survive the photo shoot, i'll be pleased!!


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Pirfect picture!









Don't stress him too much.


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

where did you get the Rhoms from?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

oh ya thats a rohm


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

looks like from first pic you have at least 2 in the same tank...bad idea with rhoms


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet looking rhoms there
can u send me one


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

ya nice pickup


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Very nice rhom!


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

primetime3wise said:


> looks like from first pic you have at least 2 in the same tank...bad idea with rhoms


 I count 3


----------



## poe (Mar 9, 2004)

nice RHOM (s)


----------



## bramside (May 25, 2004)

Ya

They are in seperate tanks but were imported in bottles within a poly-box (which is where they were left for the photo-shoot.

Beautiful specimens, very rare over here in England so hopefully a good catch!!

Cheers


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

A very good catch indeed. Good luck with your new friends m8.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I think this can now be moved into Piranha Discussion since its been ID'd.

Further discussion on this person's lucky pickup can be done there.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking specimen indeed...







!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

how big is he ?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

v. nice rhom!!

what size is it????


----------



## staples (May 7, 2004)

three rohms gonna be one!


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> three rohms gonna be one!





> They are in seperate tanks but were imported in bottles within a poly-box (which is where they were left for the photo-shoot.


----------



## bramside (May 25, 2004)

They range from 5 inches to 7 inches!!

One still not looking very happy (arrived Tuesday) the others doing well and feeding just great.

Also recieved this elongatus which I am supplying another one of your members with!!


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

bramside said:


> They range from 5 inches to 7 inches!!
> 
> One still not looking very happy (arrived Tuesday) the others doing well and feeding just great.
> 
> Also recieved this elongatus which I am supplying another one of your members with!!


 me!


----------



## lougotzz (May 12, 2004)

black piranha


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Rhom.


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

Love the rhom good cath indeed !


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't think they were always seperated... They're fins are shredded... Not sure but they look like they may have been kept in a small tank, the eyes are red and going by the pics with yer hand as a reference they look pretty small... But are absolutely Pretty/Dark Rhoms... Great catch!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

that's a ferocious looking elong!


----------

